# Pássaro raro fotografado pela 1ª vez, e depois foi comido



## Vince (2 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

Um Pássaro muito raro fotografado pela 1ª vez. Depois por desconhecimento da sua raridade, foi comido.



> *Extremely Rare Bird Photographed for First Time - Then Eaten*
> A species of bird so rare it was thought perhaps to be extinct was captured on video and still images in the Phillipines province of Nueva Vizcaya… right before it was cooked and eaten.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

Vince disse:


> Um Pássaro muito raro fotografado pela 1ª vez. Depois por desconhecimento da sua raridade, foi comido.



Nem percebo porque o comeram. Aquilo era só penas

Agora a sério. Esta noticia faz-me pensar quão rapidamente se passa da glória para o desgraça


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Impressionante, esta humanidade é do caneco  ás tantas já extinguiram o pássaro.


----------



## Kodiak (2 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Em Portugal existiu uma espécie semelhante, englobada no mesmo género. Chamava-se Turnix sylvatica. Começou a rarear e extinguiu-se há muitos anos. Os últimos exemplares tiveram provavelmente o mesmo fim: o prato de um caçarreta.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 00:10)

Kodiak disse:


> Em Portugal existiu uma espécie semelhante, englobada no mesmo género. Chamava-se Turnix sylvatica. Começou a rarear e extinguiu-se há muitos anos. Os últimos exemplares tiveram provavelmente o mesmo fim: o prato de um caçarreta.



Está dado como extinto?
Eu tenho visto o  estatuto do toirão em Portugal como «indeterminado».


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 00:33)

Não está mencionado no Atlas das Aves Nidificantes de Portugal, recentemente publicado, portanto parto do principio que está mesmo extinto. No "Livro Vermelho" editado em 2005 surge como Regionalmente Extinto (RE) o que significa que "não existem dúvidas que o último indivíduo potencialmente capaz de se reproduzir no interior da região morreu ou desapareceu da mesma..." No anterior Atlas editado nos anos oitenta já a espécie era raríssima.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 00:44)

Kodiak disse:


> Não está mencionado no Atlas das Aves Nidificantes de Portugal, recentemente publicado, portanto parto do principio que está mesmo extinto. No "Livro Vermelho" editado em 2005 surge como Regionalmente Extinto (RE) o que significa que "não existem dúvidas que o último indivíduo potencialmente capaz de se reproduzir no interior da região morreu ou desapareceu da mesma..." No anterior Atlas editado nos anos oitenta já a espécie era raríssima.



O toirão poderá não nidificar ( baseando nos poucos ou quase nenhuns estudos que se fizeram para chegar a essa conclusão) mas poderá vir a Portugal de passagem.
Eu em 2 trabalhos que vi publicados, nenhum se referiu ao toirão como definitivamente extinto, no entanto, agradeço os seus dados que servem assim para confrontar diferentes pontos de vista sobre um tema ainda pouco estudado.


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

Sim, poderá vir a Portugal de passagem

Que trabalhos são esses?


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 01:49)

Kodiak disse:


> Sim, poderá vir a Portugal de passagem
> 
> Que trabalhos são esses?




http://www.esb.ucp.pt/gea/myfiles/quem_somos/nuno/relatorios/2000-Gestao_ambiente.pdf


Deve haver um erro na contagem nesse trabalho que atribue 313 espécies a Portugal.
O número real atinge praticamente o dobro.





http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...C-B3F11C52D303/0/RevistaAiroVol10_N1_1999.pdf


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 18:26)

O trabalho do Catry confirma aquilo que eu disse (Turnix)

Quanto à outra publicação está desactualizada, tem gralhas, não se percebe bem a metodologia do trabalho e sobretudo não indica muitas das referências (dizem os autores que é para não tornar a leitura desgastante). Uma análise mais detalhada revela algumas passagens plagiadas. Nota de 0 a 20: 7. Não é de fiar.

Mas no que diz respeito ao número de espécies (espécies de aves) não anda longe da verdade.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

Kodiak disse:


> O trabalho do Catry confirma aquilo que eu disse (Turnix)
> 
> Quanto à outra publicação está desactualizada, tem gralhas, não se percebe bem a metodologia do trabalho e sobretudo não indica muitas das referências (dizem os autores que é para não tornar a leitura desgastante). Uma análise mais detalhada revela algumas passagens plagiadas. Nota de 0 a 20: 7. Não é de fiar.
> 
> ...




O trabalho do Catry  pôe a hipótese de  a reprodução ser possível em Portugal para o Turnix sylvatica ( embora pouco provável). Não menciona a confirmação de extinção. Aliás ainda há toirões a reproduzir-se em Espanha ( Andaluzia). Não existem fronteiras geográficas entre Portugal e Espanha que impeçam que eles venham até Portugal.


Praticamente todos os anos, aparecem registos de novas espécies de aves  para Portugal. Sejam aves que usam Portugal como corredor migratório, que têm uma presença ocasional ( mas de alguma forma regular), que se confirmam como nidificantes, que são introduzidas,etc...
Portugal tem uma vasta área oceânica, tem pontos distantes uns dos outros com diferenças de habitats assinaláveis, tem grandes extensões de área agrícola, silvícola  e  ainda está muito mal estudado. Por exemplo em 2006 abateu-se a tiro uma raríssima narceja de Wilson, veja-se, em Vila Franca de Xira!!
Tenho referências para a presença, neste momento de cerca de 590 espécies, numero que tenderá a aumentar para o ano e nos anos seguintes, com mais descobertas.
Existem ornitólogos, que estão a preparar publicações tendo em vista aumentar a lista conhecida de espécies de aves presentes em Portugal.
Numerosos fotógrafos têm sido particularmente prestáveis para este objectivo.


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

Uma coisa é o somatório das espécies que algum dia ocorreram em Portugal Continental e Ilhas, espécies que podem ser residentes, estivais nidificantes, invernantes, ocasionais, e acidentais, como a narceja de Wilson. Não sei quantas são nem estou preocupado. Outra coisa é o somatório das espécies de ocorrência regular no território português, que vêm mencionadas em duas publicações de referência que são o Livro Vermelho e o Atlas. O Atlas, por exemplo, refere para o período de estudo 235 espécies das quais 209 a ndificarem regularmente. Depois existem os invernantes regulares, cerca de uma centena. E depois existem todos os outros de presença irregular ou acidental. É a presença regular de espécies que indica o estado dos ecossistemas. Os outros são interessantes por serem raridades, mas a sua presença nada indica.
O exemplo do Atlas do PNPG elaborado nos cinco primeiros anos da década de noventa.Foram registadas 111 espécies nidificantes e 10 exclusivamente invernantes (122 no total). Para além dessas foram registadas para aquele período mais 21 espécies acidentais ou migradores de passagem, somando 144. Mas se eu somar as espécies observadas no período anterior ao Atlas e no período posterior terei aproximadamente 170 espécies, incluindo, por exemplo, a águia-pesqueira, a cegonha preta, o abutre-preto e outras aves mais ou menos raras, que aqui aparecem ocasionalmente mas que não têm, neste momento, condições para permanecer na região.
É evidente que de um momento para o outro tudo pode mudar para algumas espécies. O novo atlas nacional mostra isso mesmo, por exemplo, a expansão do Turdus philomelos para sul ou a diminuição do Oenante hispanica.
A existir um novo atlas para a Peneda-Gerês ele iria mostrar o desaparecimento do Corvus monedula, do Oenathe hispanica e até da Aquila chrysaetos. Em contrapartida iriam surgir, por exemplo, a Cetia ceti e a Ciconia ciconia como nidificantes. É possível por exemplo que o grifo volte um dia a nidificar na região. E são estas espécies que verdadeiramente interessam. Mas isto é apenas uma opinião.


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2009 às 01:00)

Kodiak disse:


> Uma coisa é o somatório das espécies que algum dia ocorreram em Portugal Continental e Ilhas, espécies que podem ser residentes, estivais nidificantes, invernantes, ocasionais, e acidentais, como a narceja de Wilson. Não sei quantas são nem estou preocupado. Outra coisa é o somatório das espécies de ocorrência regular no território português, que vêm mencionadas em duas publicações de referência que são o Livro Vermelho e o Atlas. O Atlas, por exemplo, refere para o período de estudo 235 espécies das quais 209 a ndificarem regularmente. Depois existem os invernantes regulares, cerca de uma centena. E depois existem todos os outros de presença irregular ou acidental. É a presença regular de espécies que indica o estado dos ecossistemas. Os outros são interessantes por serem raridades, mas a sua presença nada indica.
> O exemplo do Atlas do PNPG elaborado nos cinco primeiros anos da década de noventa.Foram registadas 111 espécies nidificantes e 10 exclusivamente invernantes (122 no total). Para além dessas foram registadas para aquele período mais 21 espécies acidentais ou migradores de passagem, somando 144. Mas se eu somar as espécies observadas no período anterior ao Atlas e no período posterior terei aproximadamente 170 espécies, incluindo, por exemplo, a águia-pesqueira, a cegonha preta, o abutre-preto e outras aves mais ou menos raras, que aqui aparecem ocasionalmente mas que não têm, neste momento, condições para permanecer na região.
> É evidente que de um momento para o outro tudo pode mudar para algumas espécies. O novo atlas nacional mostra isso mesmo, por exemplo, a expansão do Turdus philomelos para sul ou a diminuição do Oenante hispanica.
> A existir um novo atlas para a Peneda-Gerês ele iria mostrar o desaparecimento do Corvus monedula, do Oenanthe hispanica e até da Aquila chrysaetos. Em contrapartida iriam surgir, por exemplo, a Cetia ceti e a Ciconia ciconia como nidificantes. É possível por exemplo que o grifo volte um dia a nidificar na região. E são estas espécies que verdadeiramente interessam. Mas isto é apenas uma opinião.



Sim, decerto a sua opinião é interessante.
Na minha opinião, contudo, toda a presença deve ser registada, pois podemos estar perante espécies com presença regular só que não devidamente documentada. Mesmo as de presença irregular podem gostar das condições e ficarem por cá ou então por razões extremas ( ventos, tempestades,etc...) virem cá parar e depois saírem de novo ( após alimentarem-se e descansar)significando que fomos um importante ponto de escala. A meu ver, é importante registar estas presenças, pois significa que Portugal foi um porto de abrigo ocasional ou não, para espécies que podem ser interessantes a nível de conservação ou por serem muito pouco usuais. Como já disse e acredito que tenha a mesma opinião que eu neste aspecto, em Portugal há muitos poucos estudos no que se refere à biodiversidade. A ornitologia é só mais um ramo científico entre outros que sofre grandemente com essa lacuna.
E com toda a sinceridade, acho que o estudo sobre as nidificantes e os números apresentados são uma pálida amostra da realidade.


----------



## Kodiak (5 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

O estudo sobre as nidificantes, o Atlas das Aves nidificantes em Portugal, não é uma pálida imagem da realidade, é mesmo a realidade. É um estudo elaborado no período de 1999-2005 e que reflecte bem a realidade portuguesa nesse período. Disponibiliza informação detalhada sobre 235 espécies que nidificaram em Portugal, incluindo os padrões de abundância. Trata da biogeografia, do uso do território e da conservação das espécies observadas. Estiveram envolvidos centenas de ornitólogos profissionais e amadores. Em termos de publicação (grafismo, qualidade etc) é das melhores que tenho visto em termos europeus. Tenho comigo, na minha "biblioteca", duas dezenas de atlas europeus e americanos e o nosso destaca-se pela qualidade gráfica. As ilustrações, na globalidade, são excelentes. Tem defeitos? Foi bem conduzido em termos  de metodologia? O tratamento final dos dados foi o mais adequado? Os textos finais são os melhores? Naturalmente que não é perfeito.  Mas o resultado final é bom. E acima de 
tudo é bom instrumento de planeamento. 
Falta agora um atlas de invernantes e falta informação sobre as espécies ocasionais. Mas em termos de nidificantes não me parece que mereça grandes críticas.


----------



## Lightning (6 Mar 2009 às 20:21)

Só tenho duas palavras a dizer em relação a isto:

QUE ESTUPIDEZ 

Quem comeu o pássaro havia de se ter engasgado. 

Faz algum sentido esta história? O pobre do bicho fazia mal a alguém por acaso?  Se desconheciam a sua raridade iam informar-se junto dos cientistas, olha que grande lata 

A cada dia que passa vêem-se pessoas cada vez mais estúpidas...


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

Kodiak disse:


> O estudo sobre as nidificantes, o Atlas das Aves nidificantes em Portugal, não é uma pálida imagem da realidade, é mesmo a realidade. É um estudo elaborado no período de 1999-2005 e que reflecte bem a realidade portuguesa nesse período. Disponibiliza informação detalhada sobre 235 espécies que nidificaram em Portugal, incluindo os padrões de abundância. Trata da biogeografia, do uso do território e da conservação das espécies observadas. Estiveram envolvidos centenas de ornitólogos profissionais e amadores. Em termos de publicação (grafismo, qualidade etc) é das melhores que tenho visto em termos europeus. Tenho comigo, na minha "biblioteca", duas dezenas de atlas europeus e americanos e o nosso destaca-se pela qualidade gráfica. As ilustrações, na globalidade, são excelentes. Tem defeitos? Foi bem conduzido em termos  de metodologia? O tratamento final dos dados foi o mais adequado? Os textos finais são os melhores? Naturalmente que não é perfeito.  Mas o resultado final é bom. E acima de
> tudo é bom instrumento de planeamento.
> Falta agora um atlas de invernantes e falta informação sobre as espécies ocasionais. Mas em termos de nidificantes não me parece que mereça grandes críticas.




Sim é um bom instrumento de planeamento. Mas a realidade é que fizeram-se poucos estudos e de uma forma muito localizada ( aspecto esse deveras evidente). Assim percebe-se que a minha intenção não é fazer grandes críticas. É constatar a realidade, apenas. Eu se fosse ornitólogo compraria esse Atlas, naturalmente.
A situação descrita por  mim, refere-se à forma como se apresentam as nossas ideias.
Dizer que em Portugal há 3, 20, 153, 250 ou 300 espécies de aves, parece-me um tanto conservador. Se falarmos em nidificantes acho que tem mais sentido( sobretudo quando se refere concretamente às espécies encontradas e assim é um estudo científico rigoroso correcto) agora chamar isso de representativo tem muito que se lhe diga. 
Podiamos ser um pouco mais humildes. Encontrar aves a nidificar ( tendo em conta  a extrema dificuldade que isso apresenta) numa área tão grande com tão poucos meios possíveis e investigadores é sem dúvida uma tarefa que requer tempo e alguma humildade na apresentação dos resultados.
E tenho conhecimento que muitos ornitólogos ( entre amadores e profissionais) estão a preparar novas publicações tendo em vista os pontos que referi ( existem muito mais espécies do que as referidas e sobre muitas não há quase dados para extrapolar seja o que for). O que se pretende é mais trabalho de campo e sempre que possível melhores e mais completas metodologias para apresentar dados mais próximos da realidade. 
O Atlas está bom mas dizer que é representativo é um bocado demais.


----------



## Kodiak (7 Mar 2009 às 20:13)

Creio que estamos a falar  linguagens diferentes.

Um atlas ornitológico cumpre, entre outros objectivos, conhecer com detalhe a distribuição das aves num dado período e região, do que resultará a determinação de populações, comunidades e locais de maior interesse conservacionista; fornecer um ponto de referência na monitorização de eventuais alterações que venham a ocorrer nos ecossistemas florestais, agrícolas e outros; contribui ainda para a divulgação do património natural da região a que se refere, levando ao seu apreço e respeito. Para se atingirem estes objectivos, estabelecem-se as metodologias que terão que ser seguidas em futuros atlas. As metodologias traçadas no atlas português são basicamente idênticas às traçadas para todos os atlas, de todo o mundo.  Aquilo que é detectado no  período referido é a realidade. Não há que inventar.  Escapou uma espécie nidificante num dado local? Pois é possível que sim, mas isso pouco representa, tendo em conta os objectivos traçados.
Insisto que estamos a falar de um atlas que abrange apenas as espécies  nidificantes. Estão excluídas todas as outras e é sob este ponto de vista que a "coisa" tem que ser analisada. Que outras poderiam existir a nidificar com uma expressão assim tão grande, para além daquelas que estão descritas? Gostava de um exemplo, um exemplo apenas, e adorava saber quem são esses ornitólogos amadores e profissionais que descobriram a "pólvora". É que não conheço nenhum ornitólogo profissional ou amador, de Portugal e Ilhas, que, de uma forma ou de outra, não tenha estado envolvido no atlas.


----------



## belem (8 Mar 2009 às 02:25)

Kodiak disse:


> Creio que estamos a falar  linguagens diferentes.
> 
> Um atlas ornitológico cumpre, entre outros objectivos, conhecer com detalhe a distribuição das aves num dado período e região, do que resultará a determinação de populações, comunidades e locais de maior interesse conservacionista; fornecer um ponto de referência na monitorização de eventuais alterações que venham a ocorrer nos ecossistemas florestais, agrícolas e outros; contribui ainda para a divulgação do património natural da região a que se refere, levando ao seu apreço e respeito. Para se atingirem estes objectivos, estabelecem-se as metodologias que terão que ser seguidas em futuros atlas. As metodologias traçadas no atlas português são basicamente idênticas às traçadas para todos os atlas, de todo o mundo.  Aquilo que é detectado no  período referido é a realidade. Não há que inventar.  Escapou uma espécie nidificante num dado local? Pois é possível que sim, mas isso pouco representa, tendo em conta os objectivos traçados.
> Insisto que estamos a falar de um atlas que abrange apenas as espécies  nidificantes. Estão excluídas todas as outras e é sob este ponto de vista que a "coisa" tem que ser analisada. Que outras poderiam existir a nidificar com uma expressão assim tão grande, para além daquelas que estão descritas? Gostava de um exemplo, um exemplo apenas, e adorava saber quem são esses ornitólogos amadores e profissionais que descobriram a "pólvora". É que não conheço nenhum ornitólogo profissional ou amador, de Portugal e Ilhas, que, de uma forma ou de outra, não tenha estado envolvido no atlas.



Os ornitólogo amadores e profissionais vi-os no site da spea ( Sociedade Portuguesa para o estudo das aves).
Existe interesse em publicar mais trabalhos.
Já disse que acho o Atlas bom ( evidentemente que deve ser encarado como um trabalho feito num determinada altura, por um determinado grupo de trabalho e  para um determinado fim). Eu se fosse ornitólogo até o compraria.
Acho apenas que se lhe dá uma conotação exagerada ( dado as limitações que lhe são inerentes e evidentes) a que nem os autores gostariam de ter.
As probabilidades de existirem mais aves a nidificar além das mencionadas do Atlas, são maiores do que as de não existirem. Penso que os autores do Atlas estão mais cientes disso e das sua limitações como profissionais no campo, do que muitos dos leitores que lêem confortavelmente as suas obras.


----------



## Kodiak (8 Mar 2009 às 15:27)

Agora parece que a linguagem está mais próxima, mas continuo sem perceber o que quer dizer a frase " acho apenas que se lhe dá uma conotação exagerada (...) a que nem os autores gostariam de ter". Quem é que dá essa conotação e quem são esses autores? Também não percebo bem a frase do fim. Mas se calhar o defeito é meu.
E, aproveitando o facto, entrei na página da SPEA. Mas não vejo nada que supere o Atlas. Apenas que a SPEA está envolvida noutros projectos, paralelos ao Atlas, mas de menor expressão. O projecto do priolo, o projecto CAC, etc. levados a cabo pelas mesmas pessoas que trabalharam no Atlas. 
E reparei no projecto relativo às Raridades, do Comité Português de Raridades. De facto só no Continente estão registadas mais de uma centena de aves (creio que uma centena e meia), de espécies que aqui ocorrem casualmente ou que se extiguiram, incluindo a já referida Turnix sylvatica (tem uma cruz à frente indicando o estatuto). E assim a lista aumenta consideravelmente. Mas é como eu digo, são espécies acidentais ou extintas
Eu não tenho nada contra as "colecções" de observações, pelo contrário. De quando em quando também vou para o campo em busca de raridades.É útil e agradável. E a prova é que duas das raridades mencionadas, enviadas para o Comité, e publicadas em duas diferentes publicações, são minhas: Gyps rueppelli e Dendrocopus medius. Mas daí a considerá-las como parte integrante da nossa avifauna vai um passo enorme. Talvez um dia!!! Enfim, são pontos de vista.


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2009 às 01:20)

Kodiak disse:


> Agora parece que a linguagem está mais próxima, mas continuo sem perceber o que quer dizer a frase " acho apenas que se lhe dá uma conotação exagerada (...) a que nem os autores gostariam de ter". Quem é que dá essa conotação e quem são esses autores? Também não percebo bem a frase do fim. Mas se calhar o defeito é meu.
> E, aproveitando o facto, entrei na página da SPEA. Mas não vejo nada que supere o Atlas. Apenas que a SPEA está envolvida noutros projectos, paralelos ao Atlas, mas de menor expressão. O projecto do priolo, o projecto CAC, etc. levados a cabo pelas mesmas pessoas que trabalharam no Atlas.
> E reparei no projecto relativo às Raridades, do Comité Português de Raridades. De facto só no Continente estão registadas mais de uma centena de aves (creio que uma centena e meia), de espécies que aqui ocorrem casualmente ou que se extiguiram, incluindo a já referida Turnix sylvatica (tem uma cruz à frente indicando o estatuto). E assim a lista aumenta consideravelmente. Mas é como eu digo, são espécies acidentais ou extintas
> Eu não tenho nada contra as "colecções" de observações, pelo contrário. De quando em quando também vou para o campo em busca de raridades.É útil e agradável. E a prova é que duas das raridades mencionadas, enviadas para o Comité, e publicadas em duas diferentes publicações, são minhas: Gyps rueppelli e Dendrocopus medius. Mas daí a considerá-las como parte integrante da nossa avifauna vai um passo enorme. Talvez um dia!!! Enfim, são pontos de vista.



Caro Kodiak

A «conotação exagerada» deve-se ao facto de haver pessoas que acham que o Atlas é uma publicação praticamente acabada e definitiva e duvidarem da existência de mais aves nidificantes. 
E no fim o que quis dizer é que há pessoas que não fazem a mínima ideia do que são as limitações de trabalho de campo. Ainda mais, para quem quer preparar uma lista de aves nidificantes. Em todos os aspectos e tendo em conta ainda mais a vasta área que se quer estudar, a dificuldade de monitorização inerente ao objecto de estudo ( ninhos geralmente BEM escondidos,aves que voam rapidamente,etc...) e a falta de meios, temos que ser realistas relativamente aos resultados de uma tal pesquisa. Certamente, que isso só engrandece o resultado de tal esforço, mas estou certo de quem o faz tem conhecimento que não pode estar em todo o lado a toda a hora e certamente sabe que mais espécies certamente haverão por descobrir.
Eu não disse que a SPEA servia para superar o Atlas. O que disse é que existiam casos de ornitólogos amadores ou profissionais da SPEA empenhados em monitorizar as espécies de aves em Portugal ( não apenas nidificantes)...
Já tive ver fotos de Grifo de Ruppel tiradas no Tejo Internacional e impressionou-me muito tais observações.
Parabéns pelo registo! 
Certamente não são parte integrante da nossa avifauna e penso que ninguém aqui o acharia... Mas como um registo é sempre um registo, as aves não conhecem as fronteiras do Homem, estão em território nacional a procurar alimento, repouso e quem sabe parceiro, não se pode ( de forma alguma) relativizar a peso de tal observação...
Quem sabe um dia nidifiquem, como tantas outras já o fizeram.


----------



## Kodiak (10 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

Caro Belem,

Nisso tens razão. Um atlas não é um trabalho acabado. Um atlas retrata a situação de uma dada época. Depois é preciso actualizar e essa actualização pode ser feita gradualmente. Ou chegará o dia em que é preciso iniciar um novo atlas, com a mesma metodologia, comparando as alterações e tentando perceber as suas razões.
A observação do abutre de Ruppel, a primeira conhecida em território português, não foi uma observação comum. Foi uma ave que casualmente me foi entregue. Foi recolhida perto de Niza, no Alentejo, e identificada, por quem a entregou, como sendo um grifo. Mas não era! Tudo naquela ave era estranho, o porte, a postura e a coloração. Era um juvenil. Foi fotografada e analisada (até uma electroforese foi feita). Tudo isto foi feito porque não havia notícia de um abutre de Ruppel em território português (inicio dos anos noventa) e mesmo no continente europeu (mais tarde tivemos conhecimento de duas ou três observações na serra de S. Pedro, em Espanha. Os especialistas sul africanos, contactados, ficaram muito interessados na observação porque na África do Sul estava a suceder o mesmo, ou seja, estavam a receber também a visita de abutres de Ruppel oriundos da África Central.
A ave foi recuperada, marcada e libertada no mesmo local. Dois anos depois fui contactado por dois biólogos espanhois da Estação Biológica de Doñana que me informaram terem observado o abutre num alimentador da serra Pelada, juntamente com abutres pretos e grifos (a notícia foi publicada na revista espanhola Quercus).
Entretanto nas escarpas do Tejo Internacional um abutre de Ruppell, baptizado, não sei porquê, com o nome de grifo-pedrês, tentou finalmente acasalar.
Aí está uma especie que poderá vir a colonizar a Península Ibérica. É a África a avançar sobre a Europa. O clima vai mesmo mudar. Que se cuidem os amantes do frio e da neve.


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 01:11)

Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> 
> Nisso tens razão. Um atlas não é um trabalho acabado. Um atlas retrata a situação de uma dada época. Depois é preciso actualizar e essa actualização pode ser feita gradualmente. Ou chegará o dia em que é preciso iniciar um novo atlas, com a mesma metodologia, comparando as alterações e tentando perceber as suas razões.
> A observação do abutre de Ruppel, a primeira conhecida em território português, não foi uma observação comum. Foi uma ave que casualmente me foi entregue. Foi recolhida perto de Niza, no Alentejo, e identificada, por quem a entregou, como sendo um grifo. Mas não era! Tudo naquela ave era estranho, o porte, a postura e a coloração. Era um juvenil. Foi fotografada e analisada (até uma electroforese foi feita). Tudo isto foi feito porque não havia notícia de um abutre de Ruppel em território português (inicio dos anos noventa) e mesmo no continente europeu (mais tarde tivemos conhecimento de duas ou três observações na serra de S. Pedro, em Espanha. Os especialistas sul africanos, contactados, ficaram muito interessados na observação porque na África do Sul estava a suceder o mesmo, ou seja, estavam a receber também a visita de abutres de Ruppel oriundos da África Central.
> ...



Muito interessante esse teu périplo em torno de uma ave tão majestosa e rara !


----------

